# Where to find Fenbendazole medication



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm looking for Fenbendazole medication to get rid of planaria in my shrimps tank. Anybody knows where to find it ?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Check the dog/cat dewormers, which is what it normally is used for.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It's almost impossible to get that in Canada. And I'd advise you not to try to get it across the border either.
Some idiot managed to figure a way to make drugs with this. So the government pretty much put a stomper on it.
Farmers and Vets are the only place you can get them. So while yes, you can techincally get them from the vets. The down side is that most won't give it to you unless you pay them a visit with your sick fish and a $100+ bill.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## hornell (Oct 27, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Some idiot managed to figure a way to make drugs with this.


I don't think it's that they make drugs out of it, but it is used as an antifungal/preservative for the transportation of cocaine.

I was able to get my hands on some levamisole (also used for the same purpose). I think there is a guy out west that sells it via internet for like 15 bucks plus shipping. Do a thread search for "levamisol(e)" and the link should come up.

Cheers,

KM


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

http://www.aquarliamshop.com/supplements/panacur-1-gram/

It's where I got mine.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

splur said:


> http://www.aquarliamshop.com/supplements/panacur-1-gram/
> 
> It's where I got mine.


+1, I use this site as well, shipping was speedy, product worked great.

It also gets rid of Hydra .


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

splur said:


> http://www.aquarliamshop.com/supplements/panacur-1-gram/
> 
> It's where I got mine.


me too.
they ship from the usa but its free shipping to canada!


----------

